# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Knives?????

## karl200

Does anyone own both svord and zedteq knives and can anyone rate them against each other .... in regards to the steel!  Cheers

----------


## HNTMAD

Own 3 svords and sell them too, not tried zedtech so can't answer, also sell custom knives.

Guess question is why these two??

Hamish 

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

@karl200, I am well pleased with my Sword curved skinner...nice balance, maintains a keen edge and easy to sharpen...

----------


## 7mmsaum

Bahco



And an oldie from the freezing works  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nga

Svord knives, at least the cheaper ones are cut out of commercial band saw blades as far as I'm aware, They are ok for what they are, my money goes to victory knives, also a kiwi company, cheap drop point hunter and sharp, also easy to keep sharp, and he's been around for years.

----------


## Nick-D

> Svord knives, at least the cheaper ones are cut out of commercial band saw blades as far as I'm aware, They are ok for what they are, my money goes to victory knives, also a kiwi company, cheap drop point hunter and sharp, also easy to keep sharp, and he's been around for years.


Yeah man I've got a victory rabbiter. Sweet little knife, nothing pretty but takes a wicked edge and keeps it pretty well

----------


## Shelley

Svords are not made from old saw blades, they use steel billets now a days, Swedish steel, good stuff, but the finish on the blades are a tad rough, if you are prepared to spend a few minutes with some sandpaper then you get a very good knife, and if you replace the sheath, which are functional but rubbish then you get a very good blade from a kiwi company, never triedd the others but.

Of course it all depends what sort of a knife you are after, skinner, edc, chopper etc

----------


## Tahr

> Does anyone own both svord and zedteq knives and can anyone rate them against each other .... in regards to the steel!  Cheers


I've had a bit to do with Zedteq. Made in PNth.
They are made out of L6 steel which is comparable with the carbon steel that Svord use. There's not much difference between the 2 brands except Zedteq are better made.
I thought though that Zeteq are out of production?.

----------


## Tahr

Here is a review of a Zedteq that I sent to Japan as a gift.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj2yB0zsAQ0

----------


## Pointer

I have a svord 'farmer' I think its called. It stays outside stuck into a strainer post, I use it to cut up dog food, nothing more. It's not capable of much more

----------


## hillclima

I've got a couple Zedteq and I like them, mainly as I got Darren to do the 2nd one to a custom shape and features that I wanted.  I have a Sword peasant knive so a different style and its ok but prefer Zedteq

----------


## Friwi

+1 with pointer. My peasant knife does not hold a descent edge either. My Opinels cut way better!

----------


## tiroatedson

My Svord farmer goes to work with me everyday gets used for  cutting all sorts. I have to say I'm still adjusting from stainless to carbon blade. And yes the sheaths they come out with are shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

its a real shame that Svord don't give their products more care and pride. I guess its to keep the costs of labour down. But anyway, their knives and sheaths remind me of the rough stuff our manufacturers used to produce when I was kid. I don't think it does their sales any favours.

Another interesting thing is that when our dollar was a bit higher you could buy Svord knives from the States and get them posted here cheaper than you paid for retail in NZ. Go figure.

----------


## timattalon

I used to sell Trident, Heinkel and Sabatier knives to Chefs many years ago, some of which were more than a weeks wages. One chef met with the Svord rep and when the rep was telling the Chef how good his knives were then told him how rubbish the Trident and Heinkel were, he nearly wore the Chefs knife that was due for replacement. The chef said if any of his staff ever used svord, he would remove them from his kitchen for lack of judgement. You could say he was unimpressed with the sales pitch......

We sold a lot of Sabatier, Heinlkel, trident and a few other german and swiss knives along with Mundial, and we never once got asked for svord by any of our customers after that incident. 

I must admit after handling the ones we saw and the ones we sold I was unimpressed with the feel, but these were kitchen / chefs style knives and not hunters. I do use a Victory now, myself as well as my favourite, a Hackman knife (finnish- circa early 90s). Never seen them again after I got mine. If anyone see's any Hackman for sale, please let me know.

----------


## Friwi

The heat treatment of the steel is probably the most important thing for having a descent edge.

A perfect heat treatment on an average steel is better than a poor heat treatment on a flash steel.

Then there are the sharpening techniques which can be a science of its own. I am not using the same sharpener or sharpening the same way my Opinels, my Scandinavian knifes or my big blowies , but I can all get them razor sharp.

----------


## Tahr

> Big difference between a kitchen knife and an outdoor knife. My brother has a Svord I got him for his 21st and I have sharpened it. Its very hard, and from memory it came with a rounded edge like it had been sharpened on a linisher, and you can steel that up again, but its going to need to go back on the linisher or be honed out on a stone in a big way eventually and most people don't have a linisher. But I might be wrong, I have not seen it for years. I have had custom knives the same though. The edge from a linisher is epic, but not easy to keep sharp if you don't own a linisher. 
> 
> People also talk about steel like it is the thing that dictates edge, or holding an edge, etc
> 
> Its a factor, but its less important to how the steel is handled. If you take good carbon steel and don't harden it, its not going to be a good knife. Its not just the steel properties. I saw said brother go to cook a toasted sandwich on his knife over the fire, till I yelled at him. That would have been the end of that knife. 
> 
> What I know of edges, I know from the freezing works, and I was taught to make the edge suit the steel and the task. Its always a compromise unless you have a whole knife roll.


About your brother's knife, it sounds like that you are attempting to sharpen a convex bevel as if its a v edge. Svord knives have a convex edge, which requires a bit of understanding. I think that there is a vid or explanation on the Svord web page. And there are plenty of vids about it on youtube. If you put it onto a linisher to make it a flat and or a v grind you will need to take off a lot of material. Maybe learning to sharpen a convex grind properly will be the best option.

----------

